
Show HN: A chrome extension that fades out old links on HN/Reddit/News sites - Veuxdo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fresh-fresh/ileahjmkefakkiimcocmnoppbnkpehfp
======
Jaruzel
I know this fades them out, whether you've clicked on them or not, but it
makes me think about how so many sites no longer use a:visited properly, and
just style it the same colour as un-visited links. Each day, web usability
takes a step backwards. How many extra extensions do we have to start
installing before it becomes usable again?! Sometimes I really miss HTML 2.0.

~~~
Nic0
I added a script on greasemonkey for HN visited linked with : I dont remember
where did I get that code, but it work for me.

    
    
        // ==UserScript==
        // @name     HN visited link
        // @version  1
        // @grant    all
        // ==/UserScript==
        
        let aCss = `
            .news-list a:visited {
        			color: lightgray;
            }
        `
        
        addGlobalStyle(aCss);
        function addGlobalStyle(css) {
            var head, style;
            head = document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0];
            if (!head) { return; }
            style = document.createElement('style');
            style.type = 'text/css';
            style.innerHTML = css;
            head.appendChild(style);
        }

------
SomewhatLikely
It says it works on mobile, but the button only says Add to Desktop when I
visit from mobile chrome. How do I get it working on mobile? Does Chrome on
Android even support extensions?

~~~
r3bl
> Does Chrome on Android even support extensions?

Nope. Only Firefox does (as far as I know).

EDIT: Apparently Yandex is built on Chromium and allows installation of Chrome
desktop extensions (only in the alpha version though). Maybe that's what
author meant:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yandex.bro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yandex.browser.alpha)

------
anotheryou
wow, i started writing something similar yesterday.

mine will fade out all that have been "seen" (not visited) and in a generic
manner so it will work on all sites. I'm not sure yet if automatically or with
a button press.

maybe with a button press and only those links that have been visible in the
viewport (if performance allows tracking the position of every link)

is yours open source? if love to steal how you save all the links.

~~~
rasz
I wrote
[https://github.com/raszpl/hackahackernews](https://github.com/raszpl/hackahackernews)
to do it on HN. Tracks posts and comments.

~~~
anotheryou
I'll check that out :) I currently use a chrome webextention for HN I somehow
managed to get in to firefox:

[https://github.com/guiambros/HNMarkAllRead](https://github.com/guiambros/HNMarkAllRead)

For my endavour I guess I should use a DB and never really had to before. For
a generic solution I don't wint to push it all in to one big array but split
by domain or something.

------
jplayer01
This is cool. Is there something similar for FF?

~~~
guilhas
visited link enabler – Add-ons for Firefox – [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/visited-link-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/visited-link-enabler/)

~~~
jplayer01
Seems like this requires you to click on a link before it fades out, while
OP's extension doesn't.

------
cift
Is there source code available? Would like to get this working on Firefox

------
jupake
This a fantastic UX idea.

